# Harley's Platelet Count Low



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley had an appt with the oncologist on Monday and we were ready to try a new chemo protocol but today when I called about getting a prescription for the chemo I found out that his platelet count has dropped to 42,000. It was 200,000 early Sept., 100,000 late Sept. when he had surgery and Monday way low. All I can think is splenic cancer. An ultrasound in June showed two very small spots on the spleen but the oncologist thought they were age-related. More attention was paid to the lung tumors. I am going to have blood work redone hopefully tomorrow, but realistically I think he is nearing the end. He's perky and has a good appetite, but anyone who has dealt with splenic cancer knows there is little warning with this disease.
Please keep Harley in your prayers. He's my boy


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Harley, and you are in my prayers.....wishing you many more memory making days! Bless you guys!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry. I'm glad he feels well though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Many prayers for you both. I hope you have much quality time left together. Hugs for you, and ear rubs for sweet Harley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your boy is in my prayers all time. Best wishes for better blood test results tomorrow. Enjoy time you have, stay strong and positive, please keep us posted. On my way to light a candle for sweet Harley.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Many many prayers and many many hugs. 
All the best. God bless.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

My prayers are with you. I lost my sweet Lucy to splenic cancer. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's been a roller coaster of events since May and some days I just dread what is next for him.

Jodi, I also lost my first golden to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and there are just so many similarities between him and Harley that it is almost scary.

Harley's medical history is at His Name is Harley — An Honorary Tripawd


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just read Harley's story there, I am so sorry. Harley is so much loved by you, your love and care for him made up for all these hard years of his early life. I truly hope and pray that you two have many, many months together. Hugs to you and your sweet Harley.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that Harley is having more bad news!
Wishing him all the best!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing you many more good days with Harley. He is so lucky to have you--that poor boy has been through alot..


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for Harley


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Harley. A candle lit.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I read Harley's story. God bless you for opening your heart to a rescue. I've never had anything but. All great boys and girls.

We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Such a tough time. Just know that in doing all you can for Harley you're doing all you can. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sending good thoughts for Harley.
Did they look at the blood under a microscope? Bear used to get low platelets occasionally and they were falsely low. I guess platelets can clump really bad and the machines read them as neutrophils (I think). My oncologist said you have to do the transfer from the syringe to the tube really really fast to prevent clumping but they could usually tell what was going on by looking at a slide.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> Sending good thoughts for Harley.
> Did they look at the blood under a microscope? Bear used to get low platelets occasionally and they were falsely low. I guess platelets can clump really bad and the machines read them as neutrophils (I think). My oncologist said you have to do the transfer from the syringe to the tube really really fast to prevent clumping but they could usually tell what was going on by looking at a slide.


I don't know that much about bloodworks at all but maybe that is why the oncologist asked that the bloodworks be done again. I took him in again yesterday to my regular vet and they will be forwarding the report to the oncologist who is out until next Wednesday. I did not call to ask what the count was since I really need a weekend free of worry. I see you just lost your Bear in May. Was this cancer also? It takes far too many goldens and often at too young an age.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, my oncologist ended up telling my vet to do a "rapid transfer" and to have someone look at the slide with a human eye.

Yes, I lost Bear to hemangiosarcoma. When she was diagnosed (she just wasn't hungry one morning and I knew something was wrong) it had already metastisized to the lungs and liver (from the spleen). None of the tumors were very large, but there were several of them that we saw via ultrasound/xrays. In the end, it spread to her bone on her front leg. She did really well right up until the bone because that ended up being very very painful.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Prayers going out to Harley. Fight boy, fight!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Prayers for Harley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Harley.


----------

